# Weiße Schrift auf schwarzem Hintergrund



## vandamp (13. September 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem ich eine Website erstelle habe, die dunkel ist und ich ein bisschen Content produziert haben, stellt sich mir gerade die Frage was Leute von weißer Schrift auf schwarzem Hintergrund halten.(irgendwie kommt es mir ungewohnt vor)

Verwendet ihr weiße Schrift auf schwarzem Hintergrund?

Was haltet ihr selbst von weißer Schrift auf schwarzem Hintergund?

Würdet ihr eher ein dezentes Grau anstatt Weiß bevorzugen?

P.S.:in der Forumsuche habe ich nichts dazu finden können, obwohl ich doch sicher nicht der einzige bin, der sich diese Fragen stell.

noch eine anmerkung, mir geht es um Content sprich Text, nicht Überschriften oder dergleichen.


----------



## chmee (13. September 2010)

Meine Seite ist auch mit schwarzem Hintergrund - und mir war es wichtig, Lauftextbereiche im Kontrast abzuschwächen..

Vielleicht kannst Du hier mal stöbern und für Dich rausfinden, ob es ok ist - oder auch nicht.

mfg chmee


----------



## Leola13 (13. September 2010)

Hai,

schau mal bei Dr.Web unter Regeln und Tipps Pkt. 9 :  Dr Web


Ciao Stefan


----------



## vandamp (13. September 2010)

hmm wies ausschaut ists doch nicht so abwegig weiße Schrift auf schwarzem Hintergrund.
werd mir das ganze nochmal anschaun, vielleicht ist ja auch die Schriftgröße zu klein bzw. die Font nicht besonders gut gewählt.

Danke für die Links, ich les mich da grad durch


----------



## XxbambamxX (14. September 2010)

Ich habe zwar keine Erfahrung im Webdesign und habe auch keine Studien von schlauen Leuten dazu gelesen aber ich finde es relativ anstrengend weisse Schrift auf schwarzem hintergrund zu Lesen.
würde eher ein grau nehmen


----------



## Mavericklp (20. September 2010)

Moin moin... 
jedes Mal wenn ich einen Schwarzen Hintergrund bei meinen Webseiten habe nehme ich ein helle Grau. Ich glaube das ist #CFCFCF bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher.

Bei weiß und schwarz ist mir Persönlich der Kontrast zu stark und nach ner Zeit schmerzen die augen.


----------



## smileyml (20. September 2010)

Das Problem an heller Schrift auf dunklem Grund ist meines Erachtens vielmehr derer, das dadurch das Lesen von Texten anstrengender ist.
Wenn deine Seite also auf den Content wert legt und sie auch davon lebt, würde ich eher zu gewohntem Schema, dunkle Schrift auf hellem Grund, raten.

Grüße Marco


----------

